# What light would you carry during the zombie apocalypse?



## thesinmuffin (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd carry the D10 as an EDC for sure due to its small size and weight. I also have a couple of Quarks that might be handy due to their moonlight mode (to remain stealthy of course) but they have the bright flash every time you turn them on so it really depends. Maybe one of those uber large Mags as a zombie-smashing weapon? ;]


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

what is a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## TRITON (Apr 17, 2010)

One that is sitting on top of a very big gun.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 17, 2010)

These: :duh2::devil: :tinfoil:


----------



## gorn (Apr 17, 2010)

Is there a full moon today?


----------



## baterija (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 17, 2010)

I like DeFABRICATA's handgun set up.

Good zombie apocalypse concealed carry rig.


----------



## andyw513 (Apr 17, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> These: :duh2::devil: :tinfoil:



This is what everyone needs for their 700.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Apr 17, 2010)

Ask the experts -- search the forum at http://zombiehunters.org/whatiszs.php


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 17, 2010)

bluepilgrim said:


> Ask the experts -- search the forum at http://zombiehunters.org/whatiszs.php



Cool site. I note that "zombies" is merely used as a metaphor, though...


----------



## nasa779 (Apr 17, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92396
:candle: :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::twothumbs

nuff said


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 17, 2010)

Is your question assuming I am or am not a zombie myself, or doesn't it matter?


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 17, 2010)

andyw513 said:


> This is what everyone needs for their 700.


 
I was about to ask if that was what it is. 700's would definitely make good zombie sniper rifles!!! I'd carry my C3 w/ M60, M3-CB, Kroma, and these...









On a side note, a 700 w/ an M982 (Leopard Light) is definitely on my list of "to get" items...zombie apocalypse or not...


----------



## JNewell (Apr 17, 2010)

A still-glowing fuel rod taken by force from my local nuke power plant.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice light. Some folks' dwellings have a smaller purchase price. 




DaFABRICATA said:


> These: :duh2::devil: :tinfoil:


----------



## csa (Apr 17, 2010)

If I've got plenty of batteries, I'm pretty partial to the surefire M3T as tried and trusted technology. I know exactly what the failure modes are and how to fix them. No problem with silly drivers exploding or deciding to only turn on on low.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

Setup 1:
Dillon minigun
SF-Hellfighter
Hum-V

Die Zombies DIE!!...


----------



## petersmith6 (Apr 18, 2010)

whats wrong with a nice little old flame thrower? illumination and fun...and a few marsh mallows on the way


----------



## bedazzLED (Apr 18, 2010)

That's easy!

I'd edc my Fenix TK11, Zebralight SC30 and SC50, and maybe my H30.

Then in case I ran into a few zombies and I needed to hand out some percussive persuasion, I'd be carrying the one and only Elektrolumens Kong-12 (damn, wish I had one just in case)!

Or would that be an unfair advantage :twothumbs


----------



## JulianP (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd carry about 100 DX Flashlight with cheap AA alkalines. Use one at a time. Set the clicky on maximum, and throw them on the ground. The zombies will be attracted to the lights, and will invariably pick them up. Some might even swallow them. The flashlights will detonate within 30 seconds from overheating and poor design. The alkalines will provide a backup explosion if the LED somehow just stays on.


----------



## Solscud007 (Apr 18, 2010)

I would carry my porcupines. Kroma porky and L6 porky. Dual wield, I can take out zombies in the dark.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 18, 2010)

maglite solitare- that way I wouid neither be seen or be able to see in the dark and said zombies would all go after you guys.


----------



## aim54x (Apr 18, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> maglite solitare- that way I wouid neither be seen or be able to see in the dark and said zombies would all go after you guys.



good thinking...but maybe I would like to carry a BIG LASER to vapourise anything that does come after me!


----------



## divine (Apr 18, 2010)

Probably something from Henry.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 18, 2010)

aim54x said:


> good thinking...but maybe I would like to carry a BIG LASER to vapourise anything that does come after me!


  excellent idea- a Hellfire sized green laser...aquire zombie target with NVG then ....green mist:candle:


----------



## f22shift (Apr 18, 2010)

in a realistic  zombie apocalype you need a very low, long lasting light that's easy to carry.
basically to survive you must become invisible.


----------



## Roger999 (Apr 18, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> These: :duh2::devil: :tinfoil:


Can the slide even move? lol.

7D maglite as a tactical mace!


----------



## boondongle (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, there's three main factors to be considered in a zombie apocalypse regarding flashlight selection. 

1. *Power*. The electricity will go out eventually, so you'll want something that can run on primary cells, rather than rechargeables. For a while after the apocalypse (assuming you have the sense to stay mobile and the skills to do so), you will be able to scavenge for batteries. 

2. *Weight*. If you are mobile, you'll want a reasonably lightweight device. A two or three cell light is probably your best bet. 

3. *Utility*. Your flashlight is not a weapon. Your weapon is a weapon. A crowbar won't break or stop functioning after bashing in the 100th zombie skull. Also, wildly swinging your only light source in a dark location while surrounded by zombies is not really a very tactical decision. You might even want to consider a headlamp, because it leaves your hands free for zombie killing, and there's no one left to make fun of you for wearing a dorky headlamp.

So, what's a lightweight two or three cell (alkaline) LED flashlight or headlamp with decent light output? Something that uses AA cells would probably be best, since they're everywhere. I'm new to the whole flashlight thing, so I don't know what light fits that bill, but if you guys come up with one, I'll bring the info back to my zombie defense preparedness cadre.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 18, 2010)

Are zombies blind to certain wavelengths?


----------



## gswitter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd carry this:


----------



## pounder (Apr 18, 2010)

I would definitely try and find an aa12 shotgun..seems like it would be a great fit for zombie destruction :twothumbs

..as for lights..I think my L2 and my masterpiece would serve me well..


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 18, 2010)

Carry my L2 with the attack bezel. Katana sword to chopped their head off. And beretta to  their *** off. :naughty:.


----------



## Moka (Apr 18, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> Carry my L2 with the attack bezel. Katana sword to chopped their head off. And beretta to  their *** off. :naughty:.



You're meant to aim for the Brain Don... Though if it's my ex gf as a zombie... aiming at the *** would work I guess...  :devil: 

As far as a light to carry goes... Prolly my Ra Clicky


----------



## Batou00159 (Apr 18, 2010)

wouldent it be objective to stay away from the zombies rather than get close .even ones that shuffle and are not very bright in large enough number could become menacing, one mistake or miscalculation on your part and the slow shuffelers are surounding you and



well  

your best bet is to stay away and INVISIBLE lo mode torches with long run times.

Nightor D10
Nightcore Infinity


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 18, 2010)

Moka said:


> You're meant to aim for the Brain Don... Though if it's my ex gf as a zombie... aiming at the *** would work I guess...  :devil:
> 
> As far as a light to carry goes... Prolly my Ra Clicky


The katana would do fine. Then shoot their *** afterwards. If it's that not enough poke them with the L2. .


----------



## thesinmuffin (Apr 18, 2010)

Dang! Some of you guys are crazy! I understand guns but so much firepower! I do like the flamethrower idea. Then again, it's too slow for zombies. If they try to go for a nice, friendly hug, game over buddy.


----------



## Skyeye (Apr 18, 2010)

6 D Maglite.


----------



## boondongle (Apr 18, 2010)

Flashlights as clubs and flamethrowers? Come on people! This is a zombie apocalypse...you've got to use your heads.

Flailing about with your only light source in a zombie-filled world is just asking to be that dude. You know, the dude who goes all rambo on the zombies about 45-60 minutes into the movie, kills a bunch, yells out in victory, then gets bit in the neck by the zombie he didn't notice in his recklessness. Plus, even a MagLite is just a hollow aluminum tube at the end of the day. After a while of cracking zombie skulls, it's going to bend or break in some way, leaving you stuck in the dark with the zombies. If you don't believe that, spend a day smashing thick tree branches with your flashlight and see how well it works when you're done. Once or twice, sure...yeah, it'll make a great club. But over time, it will fail in a way that a crowbar wouldn't. 

And flamethrowers? What? Really? All a flamethrower is going to do is turn undead killing machines into flaming undead killing machines. They're going to eat you or set you on fire yourself long before the flames take them out.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 18, 2010)

There's a flashlight called "The Torch". It sets things on fire. Good to deter zombies.


----------



## Batou00159 (Apr 18, 2010)

it'll make a great club. But over time said:


> good point the crowbar the (infinate ammo gun):duh2: of sorts
> still you should never be that close


----------



## f22shift (Apr 18, 2010)

maybe a good thrower. so you can light that guy you dont really like. while the zombie are chasing that guy you run the other way.


----------



## rx78gp02 (Apr 19, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


>



i thought we were fighting zombies, not vampires lol


----------



## Cartman (Apr 19, 2010)

thesinmuffin said:


> I'd carry the D10 as an EDC for sure due to its small size and weight. I also have a couple of Quarks that might be handy due to their moonlight mode (to remain stealthy of course) but they have the bright flash every time you turn them on so it really depends. Maybe one of those uber large Mags as a zombie-smashing weapon? ;]



Sadly, at work, we've put a lot of thought into this.

I think you need a small, low output light. Run on CR123 and AA (two bodies) so P2D + L2D body. 

A larger LED-based hand-cannon search light type light for the hopefully rare situations where you need high-output. Since the grid will likely fail in a few days, 18650's are out. CR123 will be hard to feed long term so my vote is the TK40 and it's AA ability. Even alkaline, you can run Turbo for a few minutes. You won't be on Turbo for 45 minutes, but it's easy to feed with its AA capability.

A small ITT 3rd gen night vision unit would also be pretty handy too, especially with IR filters for the lights.

For weapons, remember it's about logistics. You're not talking picking off one zombie at 700 meters. You have to plan for, say, taking a crowd of 100 zombies at a time. For that, I think the .22 LR and a scoped Ruger 10/22 with a can makes the most sense. You can literally carry several thousand rounds in a backpack without becoming too encumbered. Climb on top of a house or secure structure, and whittle them down until it's safe to get back on the ground. 

You can't do that with any 12 gauge rounds, a couple of hundred rounds is the max you can carry, plus remember batteries, food, water, and survival equipment. Large caliber rounds are out of the question. 

For second choice, 9mm FMJ makes a good effort with its immense penetration capabilities, and very low recoil. A 9mm pistol / 9mm carbine would be OK but still not as good as the 22LR which really solves the problem that you'll run out of rounds before you run out of zombies with other rounds.

Third choice is a .223 AR-type. Very accurate (remember it's all about headshots), fairly light and 5.56x45 are fairly light compared to 7.62x51 or x39 rounds and you can scavenge from police, military units.


----------



## Roger999 (Apr 19, 2010)

The crowbar worked for Gordan Freeman .

Everyone knows zombies are the slow kind! The fast ones are infected!


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 19, 2010)

You're not hotlinking there, are you Roger?


----------



## boondongle (Apr 19, 2010)

Cartman said:


> For weapons, remember it's about logistics. You're not talking picking off one zombie at 700 meters. You have to plan for, say, taking a crowd of 100 zombies at a time. For that, I think the .22 LR and a scoped Ruger 10/22 with a can makes the most sense. You can literally carry several thousand rounds in a backpack without becoming too encumbered. Climb on top of a house or secure structure, and whittle them down until it's safe to get back on the ground.


The problem with that is .22s don't always have enough force to penetrate a skull. Depending on the range and angle, they can glance off. Most of the cases I've heard about with a .22 penetrating a human or animal skull are at close to point blank range. So you may end up using multiple rounds for one zombie. Plus, rimfire is more susceptible to misfiring than a centerfire, which isn't much of a problem if you have a revolver. With an automatic, though, you're out of action until you can clear the chamber. The general principle of using the lightest round possible is sound, though.

Clearly, we need more real-world zombie tests.


----------



## sjmack (Apr 20, 2010)

Moka said:


> You're meant to aim for the Brain Don... Though if it's my ex gf as a zombie... aiming at the *** would work I guess...  :devil:


----------



## Batou00159 (Apr 20, 2010)

Roger999 said:


> The crowbar worked for Gordan Freeman .


 woot GF FTW


----------



## Cataract (Apr 20, 2010)

To answer the original question of what *light* I would carry, well.... everything I've got and all my batteries... might not have time to switch batteries and I'd have everything from low low to blinding light. Plus, the total lifetime of all my lights should carry me to my last days even if I loose a few running away. If you're in a tight spot at night, turn one on and throw it as far as you can... that should get their attention.


Next thing is get in the car or steal a hummer or some truck. Fill it with food, water, lights, blunt objects and my knife & sword collection along with my emergency camping gear. 

Then head for the closest hunting department in a relatively safe location to fill the vehicle with weapons and ammo. Next, go steal some gas (make sure you stole a hand operated gas pump and some gas tanks on the way from the hunting department). 

After that, just head out of town into the least populated area I can think of. I'd probably head south, as Canadian winters are no fun WITH snow removal, although it would certainly slow the spread of the disease. Live from hunting & fishing and call it retirement. 

For fun, just hop to the closest village with my newly fortified vehicle (I'd have to snatch a few bottles of acetylene at some point) and run over everything that moves then shoot everything that barely does. Objective of the game: clear out the town, then pillage and burn... or just burn it down and watch the running fires from the top of the hill if I don't need any supplies. At some point the closest village with gas would be too far for a supply run, but at that point the zombies would be far enough for comfort and I should know of a good hunting spot by then.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2010)

boondongle said:


> The electricity will go out eventually, so you'll want something that can run on primary cells, rather than rechargeables. For a while after the apocalypse (assuming you have the sense to stay mobile and the skills to do so), you will be able to scavenge for batteries.


 
As time goes on being able to successfully scavange for primary cells will prove to get increasingly difficult, save the primaries you find for when your rechargeables can no longer be charged off vehicles OR alternative energy sources... for as long as I could I'd be hanging onto my Jet-III M 







Considering the primary cell requirement... we'd run out of CR123a cells really quick down here so I'll need to source a quality 2AA LED light (or two) before this Zombie Apocolypse begins :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been giving this the serious thought it deserves and have decided that I'd want a phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range, output modded to the visible spectrum, to fit the criterium.

You can't go wrong by watching what the T800s ask for in a similar situation. They know.


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> As time goes on being able to successfully scavange for primary cells will prove to get increasingly difficult, save the primaries you find for when your rechargeables can no longer be charged off vehicles OR alternative energy sources... for as long as I could I'd be hanging onto my Jet-III M



that's why i built myself a solar charger and use only AAs


----------



## JCD (Apr 22, 2010)

You guys are so gullible! Zombies aren't real. Only vampires are real.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 22, 2010)

JCD said:


> You guys are so gullible! Zombies aren't real. Only vampires are real.


 
In that case, I'd use a Surefire Saint, and "vaporise" them :nana:


----------



## Jash (Apr 26, 2010)

Surefire Saint, leaves both hands free to handle a cane knife and hickory baseball bat.


----------



## Stress_Test (Apr 26, 2010)

I actually went through a time when I was having somewhat recurring dreams about being in a zombie apocalypse... probably due to all the "DOOM" I was playing at the time 


Details are fuzzy by now, but in one dream I remember being in the parking lot of a grocery store in my Ford Aerostar van, with the undead approaching, but I was able to easily run them over and head straight for the nearest Walmart to load up on guns (this was back when Walmart still carried guns). 

I arrived at the gun counter and grabbed a 12-gauge, loaded up, and then noticed a redhead zombie-girl behind the counter with a bunch of loose shells on the ground, trying to load up a shotgun of her own. That just wouldn't do, so I put the muzzle of my new shotgun against her head and KA-BOOM. Then I paused and thought "oops, I don't think she was really a zombie after all!" Next thing I know I was waking up in bed and vowing to lay off the late-night horror movies for a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2010)

ruriimasu said:


> that's why i built myself a solar charger and use only AAs




You truly know the meaning of "guilt free lumens" :bow:


----------



## tstartrekdude (Apr 28, 2010)

ruriimasu said:


> that's why i built myself a solar charger and use only AAs


 
Thats why i would build myself a solar charger and use only IMR 26650 cells....amateurs


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

You guys are way off, the best zombie lights are the ones coming out of the headlights of my 74’ Lincoln:devil:!


----------



## 420light (Apr 29, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> These: :duh2::devil: :tinfoil:




Is that a XD?


----------



## TMedina (Apr 30, 2010)

Clearly it depends on the zombies - are they attracted to light? Do they react to light at all?

Otherwise it would be a mix of usual considerations - and differing lights. One with a long run time, one with tactical output.

Probably two of each category, one set running on CR123s and the other running on AAs - cover both bases for scavenging supplies.

-Trevor


----------



## Angelino81 (May 5, 2010)

Id carry this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D99NHb6B03s


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (May 5, 2010)

I'll be carrying the Arctoraquarktacfire LX7000-T. It's a seven thousand lumen torch the size of an AA battery that has flood to throw zoom at a press of the on button and runs on gravity force. It doesn't tailstand.

I know the torch is still a top secret component of the CIA's arsenal but I'm just about as sure of being able to get my hands one as I am of there being zombies or of any apocalypse occuring in my lifetime. 

Come forth to the light my friends...........


----------



## CTguy (May 11, 2010)

andyw513 said:


> This is what everyone needs for their 700.




Hello Brother, I saw your Masonic symbol and wanted to just stop and say hello. I just got a M951 and have been looking for advice on how to upgrade 
to a LED for it via Malkoff or P6L or Alpha G8 and if it would just be a drop in or would I have to do something...bla bla bla......

I like your big FL !!!!!!

Mike the Tyler from Lodge Valley 36 in Simsbury


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 12, 2011)

JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> I'll be carrying the Arctoraquarktacfire LX7000-T. It's a seven thousand lumen torch the size of an AA battery that has flood to throw zoom at a press of the on button and runs on gravity force. It doesn't tailstand...




Does it come with a pocket clip? I've been thinking about getting one of these, but it's important that I be able to clip it to my ball cap for use as a headlamp, especially during the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 13, 2011)

A Surefire X-400 attached to the dead cop's M&P.40 I just recovered...


----------



## Napalm (Jun 13, 2011)

Polarion Abyss. Apparently zombies can't swim.

Nap.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 13, 2011)

Napalm said:


> Polarion Abyss. Apparently zombies can't swim.


LOL! But aren't zombies made of a mixture of methane gas (CH4) and Hydrogen Sulphide (H2S)? I read that somewhere... 

Neither of those gases can actually swim AFAIK, but they bubble up to the surface and stink. You'd need an intrinsically safe light, or you might get an explosion.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jun 13, 2011)

DM51 said:


> LOL! But aren't zombies made of a mixture of methane gas (CH4) and Hydrogen Sulphide (H2S)? I read that somewhere...
> 
> Neither of those gases can actually swim AFAIK, but they bubble up to the surface and stink. You'd need an intrinsically safe light, or you might get an explosion.


 
Now there might just be one or two old, ancient, CPF'ers out there who, having lived a full and flashlight rewarding life, might want to take out a few of those Zombies with them when they pass on. For such men, or women, there could be a demand for a light that it intrinsically unsafe - perhaps something our battery Gurus might dream up were they to go to the Dark Side. A 20,000 volt, 5,000 amp, Hydrogen Cloud, NitroLight.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 13, 2011)

How about something like this? I'd definitely want to carry a couple of those.


----------



## Napalm (Jun 13, 2011)

And don't forget to cover yourself with LiPo batteries... you can use them as spares.... or if the zombies get to bite you they're in for a nasty surprise:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OsBc8RqSKU :sick2:

Nap.


----------



## tam17 (Jun 13, 2011)

Trakkabeam M800 (which is normally vehicle-mounted, I hope that counts as "carrying").

I just want my hands to be free for flame-thrower operation :devil:


----------



## EASTWOOD (Jun 30, 2011)

I will carry whatever light I have handy. Preferably low lumens so I don't draw attention. And I will only carry this light until I have finished stocking and fortifying my concrete, steel plate, and rebar compound. After 99% of the world's population has started to look at me as a walking cheeseburger, no offense to you Rambos out there, but I'm staying inside at night (probably during the day also). Scavenging will be done as needed on sunny days only. I will let someone else have moonlight strolls with the zombies. BTW, if I did have to go out during the night, NVG only with quiet shoes/clothing, and something to mask my scent. I'd be such an elite ninja, even my shadow wouldn't know where I went. :laughing:


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd prefer to carry a Stavatti TIS-1. Zombies would find it _especially_ illuminating.


----------



## tam17 (Jun 30, 2011)

Chrontius said:


> I'd prefer to carry a Stavatti TIS-1. Zombies would find it _especially_ illuminating.



OMG


----------



## EASTWOOD (Jun 30, 2011)

Chrontius said:


> I'd prefer to carry a Stavatti TIS-1. Zombies would find it _especially_ illuminating.


 

Ok, I take back what I said about staying indoors. This would be way too much fun.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jun 30, 2011)

A light sabre.... most definitely...


----------



## notrefined (Jun 30, 2011)

Chrontius said:


> I'd prefer to carry a Stavatti TIS-1. Zombies would find it _especially_ illuminating.


 
go figure...recoil issues with energy weapons


----------



## ganymede (Jul 1, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> A light sabre.... most definitely...


 
Lol! Good one!


----------



## Napalm (Oct 28, 2011)

So, anyone knows how to attach a flashlight to a rotating barrel gun:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d84r8gMGxFQ


----------



## AO JAR (Oct 28, 2011)

Lol +1 this would be me.



EASTWOOD said:


> I will carry whatever light I have handy. Preferably low lumens so I don't draw attention. And I will only carry this light until I have finished stocking and fortifying my concrete, steel plate, and rebar compound. After 99% of the world's population has started to look at me as a walking cheeseburger, no offense to you Rambos out there, but I'm staying inside at night (probably during the day also). Scavenging will be done as needed on sunny days only. I will let someone else have moonlight strolls with the zombies. BTW, if I did have to go out during the night, NVG only with quiet shoes/clothing, and something to mask my scent. I'd be such an elite ninja, even my shadow wouldn't know where I went. :laughing:


----------



## Quiksilver (Oct 28, 2011)

SF 9P w/ Malkoff M61LL module, and a crate full of CR123 cells. 

That should last 10-12 years.


----------



## T45 (Oct 28, 2011)

Moka said:


> You're meant to aim for the Brain Don... Though if it's my ex gf as a zombie... aiming at the *** would work I guess...  :devil:
> 
> As far as a light to carry goes... Prolly my Ra Clicky



now that's funny!


----------



## T45 (Oct 28, 2011)

boondongle said:


> Flashlights as clubs and flamethrowers? Come on people! This is a zombie apocalypse...you've got to use your heads.
> 
> Flailing about with your only light source in a zombie-filled world is just asking to be that dude. You know, the dude who goes all rambo on the zombies about 45-60 minutes into the movie, kills a bunch, yells out in victory, then gets bit in the neck by the zombie he didn't notice in his recklessness. Plus, even a MagLite is just a hollow aluminum tube at the end of the day. After a while of cracking zombie skulls, it's going to bend or break in some way, leaving you stuck in the dark with the zombies. If you don't believe that, spend a day smashing thick tree branches with your flashlight and see how well it works when you're done. Once or twice, sure...yeah, it'll make a great club. But over time, it will fail in a way that a crowbar wouldn't.
> 
> And flamethrowers? What? Really? All a flamethrower is going to do is turn undead killing machines into flaming undead killing machines. They're going to eat you or set you on fire yourself long before the flames take them out.



Thanks Boondongle......Somebody always thinks a Flame Thrower is the bee's knees when it comes to eradicating Zombies. A flame thrower would be useful for destroying them once they are corralled up in small space.


----------



## Napalm (Oct 28, 2011)

Enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p1yBlV7Ges

:devil:


----------



## ericjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Surefire 6P Defender; Surefire E2D Defender and a 6D Maglite With Magnum Star Upgrade.


----------



## cland72 (Oct 31, 2011)

If I could only have one, it'll be a 6P with Malkoff M61 and a red Surefire flip up filter on a quick detach mount on my rifle. I don't have any business pointing my light anywhere my rifle doesn't follow :devil:


----------



## curtispdx (Oct 31, 2011)

I was part of a squad that was sent in to quell a large group of zombies that was protesting against the local Bank of America today.

I wanted to tell them to get a life but, you know...they were zombies.


----------



## T45 (Oct 31, 2011)

ericjohn said:


> Surefire 6P Defender; Surefire E2D Defender and a 6D Maglite With Magnum Star Upgrade.


YES! Now that's a setup for the What the Last Man on Earth would carry.


----------



## yifu (Nov 2, 2011)

Any 18650 light and one of those cottonpicker's solar panels for li-on recharging.


----------



## Cataract (Nov 3, 2011)

I already replied to this thread, but I keep buying new lights...

I'd definitely carry a TK70; extreme runtimes on low and can be used as a skull crushing weapon. I'm sure there's a way to transform it into self-propelling mortar too...


----------



## A264 (Apr 13, 2015)

I would have several in my LIFE bag an A2 in white,minimag and 6p platform w/malkoff w61LL-C2or 6z with sc1 w/p60l &sc3


----------



## MMD (Apr 13, 2015)

NECROZOMBIEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## more_vampires (Apr 13, 2015)

Cataract said:


> I already replied to this thread, but I keep buying new lights...
> 
> I'd definitely carry a TK70; extreme runtimes on low and can be used as a skull crushing weapon. I'm sure there's a way to transform it into self-propelling mortar too...



Yeah, you'd want to tightly seal the battery compartment and dead short the lot. Series shorting provides more of a "welding effect." You'd probably want to parallel short the pack simultaneously to get the throw that you're after. Eye and hearing protections, well... nevermind.


----------



## Grijon (Apr 14, 2015)

MMD said:


> NECROZOMBIEEEEE!!!!!!!!





more_vampires said:


> Yeah, you'd want to tightly seal the battery compartment and dead short the lot. Series shorting provides more of a "welding effect." You'd probably want to parallel short the pack simultaneously to get the throw that you're after. Eye and hearing protections, well... nevermind.



:laughing: :twothumbs


----------



## Tacti'cool' (Apr 14, 2015)

Zombie zombie thread lol

As much as I love my titaniums, the light I would carry is my SF M2 with a malkoff drop in. Infinite reliability.


----------

